# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  2015 JK random electrical issues with stereo and blower mtor

## 64wildcat

So my 15 JK has been acting up, sometimes when i hit a bump large or small the stereo sound goes dead for a second or 2 and sometimes the blower fan stops working, the sound usually comes right back and i have to shut the blower off and then back on and it will work, i also noticed today that it will kill the power to my Traildash 2 for a few seconds and then it goes through it's start up routine again.
 I've hit pot holes and nothing happens and I've also just took a turn and it does it, it's very random when it will happen, some days it hardly does it at all and other days almost every bump in the road will do it.
 I've had the dash apart a few times and checked all the connections and wires and I've checked all the fuses.
 When i bought the TD2 i did the ECU swap with Superchips , i wonder if the one i got back has issues and that's what causing what's happening.
Sorry for the long read and help or insight would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ivoryring

If you haven't already, check both battery posts for solid connection - then doublecheck the ground post. Not the only thing that can do it, but I've heard lots of weird electrical problems that don't make sense that turn out to be 'battery terminal loose' or 'cracked' or similar.

----------


## Yipjeep

What Tundra said.  I had issue where dash would lose power and then light up like I turned the key. Ended up being lose negative terminal

----------


## FSHJNKY

That was going to be my guess as well. Or a ground somewhere.

----------


## 64wildcat

Checked the battery, cleaned the posts and cable ends and it's still happening, the headlights actually flickered today on the way to work.
So i need to find and check all the grounds now, that has to be the issue!

----------


## mtyler11

> Checked the battery, cleaned the posts and cable ends and it's still happening, the headlights actually flickered today on the way to work.
> So i need to find and check all the grounds now, that has to be the issue!


Back on Idiots run up VW Hill I mentioned some sparks or something behind/around hte passenger headlight bucket when you  were setting up for the winch pull.  did you ever diagnose that?  This may be related to that...

----------


## Jeepin

> Back on Idiots run up VW Hill I mentioned some sparks or something behind/around hte passenger headlight bucket when you  were setting up for the winch pull.  did you ever diagnose that?  This may be related to that...


Good thought. 

A wire or harness could be pinched somewhere, making contact with metal when you go over bumps.

----------


## 64wildcat

> Back on Idiots run up VW Hill I mentioned some sparks or something behind/around hte passenger headlight bucket when you  were setting up for the winch pull.  did you ever diagnose that?  This may be related to that...


Nope,actually forgot about it but will be checking it out tomorrow!

----------


## 64wildcat

So for ****s and grins i disconnected the winch,air compressor,cb and a pillar lights at lunch time today to take them out of the equation and had no power issues at all on the way home!
So i'll track down the culprit this weekend and i'm going to start researching power distribution options.
Thanks for all the input guys!

----------


## FSHJNKY

I have the Genesis Dual Battery kit and I love it. It has a 200 amp isolator built right in, I can jumpstart myself off of the second battery and it has a bunch of mounting posts on the top for all of your accessories. And the best part is, I installed it myself so that should tell you it's easy to install. HAHA

----------


## 64wildcat

Well turns out the winch is the culprit I've had it apart twice in the last 7 years so it's probably do I'm going to pull it before the winter throw it on the bench and go through it again.

----------


## Ivoryring

> Well turns out the winch is the culprit I've had it apart twice in the last 7 years so it's probably do I'm going to pull it before the winter throw it on the bench and go through it again.


I have a switch like this to isolate the power lead to my winch. If you are pulling it anyway, it might not be a bad idea to put one in: https://www.amazon.com/SolarEnz-Disc...TPG/ref=sr_1_5

----------


## 64wildcat

Thanks for the link Tundra it's funny I was researching those last night and I also have to put something in line for my in cab controls so I can just separate the line when I pull the winch and not have to pull the switch out of the cab guess I have to get a list together LOL

----------


## 64wildcat

Was working under the Jeep looked up and found this!
Was rubbing against a pulley!
There's the sparks you saw Tyler!

----------


## bob

Holy crap!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk

----------


## mtyler11

> Was working under the Jeep looked up and found this!
> Was rubbing against a pulley!
> There's the sparks you saw Tyler!


Holy Crap!!!   You're determined to be a NH version of this guy, aren't you?!  https://youtu.be/afpnkCOsMFU?t=10m55s

----------


## 64wildcat

Lol not at all,that' some scary stuff!
I couldn't see it from the top but when I was underneath I could see it, new cables and a shut-off switch from the battery  will be here tomorrow and hopefully get everything squared away this weekend.

----------


## mtyler11

> Lol not at all,that' some scary stuff!
> I couldn't see it from the top but when I was underneath I could see it, new cables and a shut-off switch from the battery  will be here tomorrow and hopefully get everything squared away this weekend.


So, one thing that works well is to take a heater hose about the same ID as the cable OD and run the cable in the hose in the chafe/pinch area, or split the hose lengthwise and use zip-ties to secure it around the cable.  The hose provides SUBSTANTIAL abrasion resistance.  The hose is much better than split-loom for this job.

also, whatever pulley it was rubbing against, I'd secure the snot out of the cable so it can't flop against it in the future...  When I run wire I make sure it can't go Anywhere.  I don't want to be That Guy...  https://youtu.be/oQrWRLvvu2A

----------


## 64wildcat

Yeah I usually secure everything with a bunch of zip ties looks like something let loose and made it flop around I'm going to reroute it differently I got cable that's about a foot longer  so it should work the way I want it to

----------


## Ivoryring

I don't see any pulley in that pic. I will say, even without a pulley, normal vibrations and abrasion from dust and dirt can work their way through cables if you aren't careful.

----------


## 64wildcat

It's lower down, i pulled the cables up to get a picture.

----------

